# How long do Pekin ducks lay?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

My Pekin ducks are probably 3 yrs...and the drake is 4 or 5 yrs old. I haven't seen any eggs for quite a while, and I'm not sure if the drake is fertile anymore. He was still mating during the summer but I'm not sure if that means he's still fertile...or just likes doing it??
I know they should should start laying around Febuary (I live in Florida) but not sure if they're expired??


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

If you're not getting any eggs it's not the drake's fault because hens will lay with or without a mate. Your girls have probably just decided to hang it up for winter-- or they're molting?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Pekin ducks aren't like Khaki Cambells. These are more of a meat duck instead of an egg duck. I wouldn't expect a lot of eggs in a year from them. You don't get eggs almost everyday like you do with Khakis.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

How long to Pekin ducks lay?

Till they have had enough sleep. :banana:


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

you should still get eggs from them when its time, they are getting older and will slow down but should still lay some when its time, i would get some younger hens though if you want to keep them going,


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok thanks. I know they'll lay eggs without the drake...was just wondering if he's still fertile, at about 5 yrs old.
I do think the girls are molting (forgot about that), lot's of feathers round. I guess your right KSal, they are slowing down, but I won't get anymore ducks after these. I don't like having to be home to get them in. They're not like the chickens that go roost on their own.


----------

